# shimano calcutta 400 help



## volk7 (Dec 18, 2013)

My quick fire II clutch bar will not release after being depressed. I opened the reel and can't see anything wrong.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

You may want to clean it, you might have gotten some sand in it.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

When you take that right hand side plate off, make sure that the clutch arm is down( IOW make sure the reel is disengaged- pinion gear pulled in) and the Qick fire thumb bar is in the "up" position as you put that side plate back on. alot of times if you take that right hand side plate off and the reel is engaged it makes it harder to get it back on correctly and the thumb bar wont release the pinion gear..Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## volk7 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Dipsay. I have tried that and it works for about 4 casts but then it gets jammed again.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If you crank the handle fast will it ever engage?


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

If this is result of you opening the reel, it could be that the spring on the clutch pawl is in wrong. Turn it around, and see if that works.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

You could also have the cast control cap screwed in to far and the side is not seating completely when you reassemble. Back it out almost all the way then do like dip said to make sure the clutch bar is up with the pinion engaged then run the cast control cap back in after reassembled.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Has the reel ever been serviced? There could be dirt, salt or other junk in there causing it to bind. Make sure the side plate is flush on the frame. Also check to make sure the clutch button is tight enough to the frame (not sagging too much). Worst case scenario the clutch spring in broken. The 400 uses two springs.


----------



## volk7 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Tennisplayer2, Dipsay, Fishingcacher, Zimbass, George.Maness86, Dan Thorburn. The cast control cap was too tight. There was also some sand found when I cleaned it. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

volk7 said:


> Thanks Tennisplayer2, Dipsay, Fishingcacher, Zimbass, George.Maness86, Dan Thorburn. The cast control cap was too tight. There was also some sand found when I cleaned it. Thanks for all the advice.


Good deal glad you got it working properly


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted volk7. Clever boy George


----------

